# Drawing Commissions! (PLEASE HELP SUPPORT MY BETTA!)



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello! So I tried before and got no interest! :-/

Hopefully some will be interested now! :-D

Well I am drawing YOUR betta (provide me a picture) and I will draw it! If you want it colored in the cost is now only $2.00! If you want a sketch it is $1.00! Below is a QUICK sketch I did in pink because I could not find my regular pencil! 

But just request what you want and I will do it! :-D

All payments will be done via paypal!

Also, the proceeds go to my betta so I can upgrade his tank size! And also for the adoption of another betta to rescue from Walmart/Petco/Petsmart to give it the life it deserves! :-D

PLEASE HELP! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Guess no one is interested. D;


----------

